# 1st Time OffShore on the Ski



## Tequila&Tackle (Apr 30, 2018)

Went 7 miles out to the 1st platform off Matagorda. The weather was outstanding. The Water was crystal clear. The only thing missing was fish in my cooler. I'm an offshore novice and headed offshore based on conditions with inshore tackle. I hooked into three mystery fish that made my reel sing then chafed off. My 1st outing may have been a bust but I'm ready for the next one.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Not much boat for the gulf of Mexico. I’ve seen sharks out there that would think you’re nothing but a small fishing lure to them. Stay safe....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I wish I had the time and $ to explore with that. Looks challenging. There use to be a guy here that use to post up some amazing pics of the fish he caught.

Keep us posted if you get into some.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I wish I had the time and $ to explore with that. Looks challenging. There use to be a guy here that use to post up some amazing pics of the fish he caught.
> 
> Keep us posted if you get into some.


*jetskibrian* has posted many great threads with fantastic photography.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> *jetskibrian* has posted many great threads with fantastic photography.


Yeah i have seen tons of his pics. All are great.

This other angler was out east on the Texas coast. IDK, but I am thinking Jolly Roger..?


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

there is a group of fishermen that go offshore and they have a facebook page. "Texas jetski fishing"
https://www.facebook.com/groups/jetfish/


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Hook up with some others out there and buddy up. You need wire leader out there drift fishing. Most fish are toothy and will cut you off. Bottom fishing up close to the rig a Carolina rig will work with a heavy mono leader. Be prepared at any moment one of these toothy fish an go airborne right at you.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2446537


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Iâ€™ve seen sharks out there that would think youâ€™re nothing but a small fishing lure to them.


Man tell me about it.

I've seen them fishing and diving out there but by far the largest shark I've seen was a hammer head from a helicopter off of Brian's Beach. Thing had to be 16' and was just cruising along inside the second bar while all the kids were frolicking in the first gut.

Pilot told me it was the biggest he'd seen and I believe it.

Decided then that Chief Brody was right and a bigger boat would be needed. 

TH


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Bustin Chops said:


> there is a group of fishermen that go offshore and they have a facebook page. "Texas jetski fishing"
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/jetfish/


This is the place to learn how to fish off your jet ski and to also meetup with others on the water. We always go in small groups for safety and are open to helping others get started in the sport. We generally fish state waters within 9NM but when the conditions are right we head out 20-30NM. For safety we follow the same protocol as boaters; VHF, EPIRB, Aerial Flares, and everyone carries a pre-rigged tow rope and water intake hose just in case. SeaTow/Boat Tow US insurance is also recommended. On occasion we post trip reports on 2Cool, except to see more this summer. There is a small group going out tomorrow out of Surfside, details on our FB Group listed above.


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

I think the guy you are referring to is "Sharkbait" He would go out to the rigs on a kayak


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Trouthunter said:


> Man tell me about it.
> 
> I've seen them fishing and diving out there but by far the largest shark I've seen was a hammer head from a helicopter off of Brian's Beach. Thing had to be 16' and was just cruising along inside the second bar while all the kids were frolicking in the first gut.
> 
> ...


I saw one like that fishing at the surfside jetties back when you could park on surfside beach right at the base. It wasn't 16 ' but it was huuuuge. Cruised down the beach from the octagon house towards the jetties outside of the second gut thrashing in circles back and forth. Created a big slick of whatever it was eating on. The people in the water were all stopped then slowly made their way out and stood from the beach and watched. Probably 1/2 of them didn't know what it was the other half just saw the water splashing all over but they all knew it was sketchy. Big hammer fin sticking out of the water. That was in the 90's and probably the coolest thing I have seen there except for maybe a big *** rattle snake.

Back to the jetski thing, at least you made the step up from a kayak. I can see it being fun back when I was single and before kids. Stay safe , ****.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

hurricane matt said:


> I saw one like that fishing at the surfside jetties back when you could park on surfside beach right at the base. It wasn't 16 ' but it was huuuuge. Cruised down the beach from the octagon house towards the jetties outside of the second gut thrashing in circles back and forth. Created a big slick of whatever it was eating on. The people in the water were all stopped then slowly made their way out and stood from the beach and watched. Probably 1/2 of them didn't know what it was the other half just saw the water splashing all over but they all knew it was sketchy. Big hammer fin sticking out of the water. That was in the 90's and probably the coolest thing I have seen there except for maybe a big *** rattle snake.
> 
> Back to the jetski thing, at least you made the step up from a kayak. I can see it being fun back when I was single and before kids. Stay safe , ****.


What? "I can see it being fun back when I was single and before kids." Many are older than you and have kid(s) including me! We regularly fish offshore on a jet ski. It's not quite the extreme sport you think as long as you have experience, safety gear, and go with a competent group.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Tequila&Tackle said:


> Went 7 miles out to the 1st platform off Matagorda. The weather was outstanding. The Water was crystal clear. The only thing missing was fish in my cooler. I'm an offshore novice and headed offshore based on conditions with inshore tackle. I hooked into three mystery fish that made my reel sing then chafed off. My 1st outing may have been a bust but I'm ready for the next one.


Wow how cool I love it


----------

